
Retrogaming: The history of Karateka (video) - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/616684559530098688/karateka-video-game
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://youtu.be/1LnH6ly2u9E](https://youtu.be/1LnH6ly2u9E)

